
Police can get your Ring doorbell footage without a warrant - koolba
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/police-can-get-your-ring-doorbell-footage-without-a-warrant-report-says/
======
cbanek
> "If you're a good upstanding person who is doing things lawfully, nobody has
> concerns," the officer told GovTech

And this is the slippery slope of, "oh so you're asserting your rights? You
must have done something wrong." Where asserting your rights is cause for
suspicion, and therefore probable cause.

~~~
kjs3
Why shouldn't we just put the camera _in_ your house? If you're not doing
anything wrong, nobody has concerns...

------
100100010001
Is anyone actually surprised? A person can’t trust any cloud service since it
is under one entity! Google, amazon, and dropbox seem to have no qualms with
the government’s big brother policy.

------
cellular
It would be funny to attach the ring to a mobile hotspot and drive around with
it on your dash cam. Also, I just launched a kickstarter:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/poly-wants-a-
cracker/po...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/poly-wants-a-cracker/poly-
wants-a-cracker-robot-controller-for-bricks)

------
beatgammit
Well, I'm glad I didn't get one. They always seemed a bit sketchy to me (can
they access my video without permission?), and I'm glad my fears weren't
misplaced.

I'm not buying any cloud service without E2E encryption, it's just not worth
it.

